# Substitue for Cera Bellina wax



## Soapsense (May 31, 2015)

I saw what looks like a great lip gloss recipe that I wanted to try. It calls for Cera Bellina Wax. This is the only ingredient that I currently don't have. I do have Candellia Wax and Beeswax, could either of these be used instead? And if so what ratio? 
edit: Just saw my horrible spelling in the header..... wouldn't let me edit it, lol


----------



## snappyllama (May 31, 2015)

You can use beeswax instead.  I believe it's a 1:1 substitution although I haven't done it myself. Here's a post my B&B hero, Susan @ swiftmonkey, wrote about Cera Bellina.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2012/09/why-did-i-buy-that-again-cera-bellina.html


----------



## soapywoapy (Nov 9, 2018)

snappyllama said:


> You can use beeswax instead.  I believe it's a 1:1 substitution although I haven't done it myself. Here's a post my B&B hero, Susan @ swiftmonkey, wrote about Cera Bellina.
> 
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2012/09/why-did-i-buy-that-again-cera-bellina.html



Hi! I tried the website above and it no longer works. Wondering if you have other articles regarding substituting Cera Bellina wax?


----------



## lsg (Nov 10, 2018)

The thread with the link is over three years-old   If you read the first post, the ingredient is for Cera Bellina wax.


----------



## soapywoapy (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## earlene (Nov 11, 2018)

soapywoapy said:


> Hi! I tried the website above and it no longer works. Wondering if you have other articles regarding substituting Cera Bellina wax?


SwiftCraftyMonkey has moved all of her blog to a subscription-base blog.  If you are a subscriber already, this link might help:  https://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/?s=cera+bellina+wax

If not, then try a Google search for more information.  I buy mine at lotioncrafters but BrambleBerry sells it as well, as do various other suppliers, I am sure.  If you click that link, you will see a description, which says it is derived from beeswax.

Here's a youtube video on how to make your own, but I'd rather just buy it:


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

It would be nice if it were in English.


----------



## earlene (Nov 11, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> It would be nice if it were in English.



I agree.  It would be.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 17, 2018)

I honestly doubt the homemade version is actual cera bellina. The real stuff is beeswax and glycerin reacted in the presence of sodium hydroxide at high temperatures. The homemade is beeswax and glycerin reacted with vinegar in a hot water bath.


----------

